# Accident... Then what?



## UberAnn (Jan 16, 2015)

Ok, seem like every one has a diffetent opinion anout this. Suppose, I get into an accident while pax in my car. Police asks for insurance. What insurance do I show. Do police accept uber insurance. By the way, I m in MD, where uber is legal now.


----------



## UberAnn (Jan 16, 2015)

No one?


----------



## Go3Team (Aug 20, 2014)

I printed out a copy of Ubers insurance certificate for this reason.


----------



## UberAnn (Jan 16, 2015)

My fear is police will probably want to see a paper insurance with my name and vehicle info on it. But my guess is it would be wise not to show my personal insurance.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

D.C. will not accept something on an electronic contraption as Proof of Insurance. It will, however, accept a printout as Proof of Insurance. I do not know about Marlyand.


----------



## Drivingmecrazy (Oct 21, 2014)

UberAnn said:


> Ok, seem like every one has a diffetent opinion anout this. Suppose, I get into an accident while pax in my car. Police asks for insurance. What insurance do I show. Do police accept uber insurance. By the way, I m in MD, where uber is legal now.


Maryland accepts electronic certificate as proof of insurance. See press release below. You can also print it out and keep in your car if it makes you feel better.

https://www.pciaa.net/pciwebsite/cms/content/viewpage?sitePageId=37649


----------

